# He's Home!



## Jacklyn Weeks (Dec 23, 2007)

Today we drove up to our breeder and picked up our second puppy. He is still nameless but we have all fallen in love-except Norah. She's slowly accepting him more but whenever he walks over to her, she quickly runs away. Will this pass? Any tips? Also, any name ideas are greatly appreciated as well! 
We're considering Nick since he was born a few weeks before Christmas and it sounds good with Norah but I'm not sure it fits. I would LOVE a valentine name if anyone has any ideas. 
Thanks, J


----------



## Guest (Feb 16, 2008)

Oh my! What a cutie. Hope you have a good first night.

How about Cupid or Loverboy? HEEHEE


----------



## SHOWDOWN (Dec 17, 2006)

CONGRATS


----------



## Posh's Mom (Dec 20, 2007)

Nick and Norah is cute, reminds me of the textile designers...Nick and Nora. They make all the cute sock monkey/gnome/fifties bedding and sleepwear that they sell at Target, especially during the holidays. Love that stuff. He's such a sweetie.


----------



## Cheryl (Mar 17, 2007)

Yes it will pass. It may take awhile depending on each personality. No name is adorable.


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Jacklyn,

Congratulations on your little no name, he is really cute!! Don't worry too much, Nora will accept her new brother, just give her time. 
We had a couple of cocker spaniels at the park and their names were Nick and Nora. Nick was buff color and Nora was black.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Only the very old, or old movie buffs will remember Nick and Nora Charles (William Powell & Myrna Loy) in the Thin Man series. ound: Your little boy is adorable. You'll probably be surprised how fast they adjust to each other.


----------



## Olliesmom (Sep 29, 2006)

Valentino...Tino for short!!

another movie icon!


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

Oh my gosh! He's adorable!! hmmm....a name....how about Eros, the Greek god of love??


----------



## MaddiesMom (Apr 1, 2007)

He is too adorable! I'm sure Norah will be romping with him in no time!


----------



## HayCarambaMama (Dec 8, 2007)

Oh, he's perfect!!! I love Nick for his name! 
You sound just like me back in early january when I brought Duncan home. I had no idea how the two pups would get along. I was a pile of nerves. I couldn't tell fighting from playing or anything. And, holy smokes, here we are just a month later and they are glued to each other and we are all one happy family. Enjoy!


----------



## Amy R. (Jul 1, 2007)

What a darling puppy. Brings back memories for me! I vote for Nick, and yes, I also remember "The Thin Man" and Nick & Nora Charles.


----------



## Jacklyn Weeks (Dec 23, 2007)

Thanks so much for all of your suggestions and comments. 
We have heard of "The Thin Man" and that's where we first got the idea nick after hearing nick and nora charles.
Amy, we heard Nick and Norah while shopping there as well. 
Donna, I'm SO glad to hear that! I think the night has done them good as norah is starting to warm up to him a little more. She's so funny because she'll walk right over to him when he's turned around but the instant he looks at her she DARTS away!


----------



## Guest (Feb 16, 2008)

Sounds like Norah is doing fine. She may even be 'starting' her play process in her head....I run away..you come chase me.


----------



## anneks (Mar 13, 2007)

Awwww he is adorable. Congratulations!!!!


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

What a cutie! We are going to need RLH pics as well!!

Amanda


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Oh what a doll that little boy [email protected]!!! Nora will come around, it took each of mine a couple days to figure out that this "thing" was staying & they had better make friends & adjust!! 
Love the name Nick!!


----------



## dboudreau (Jan 12, 2007)

Very cute pup, it took Sam a few days to figure out how to play with Delilah, but they are now the best of buddies.


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Very cute!!

Ryan


----------



## Doggie Nut (Oct 20, 2006)

I love your new little guy! Seems since they are black & cream the name you choose should be one that naturally goes with. Kind of like for example, Ricky & Lucy or Fred & Ethel .......well you get the picture! I think Nora needs a Nick! Perfect I think! Congrats!


----------



## Sissygirl (Aug 8, 2007)

He is precious! I bet Nora will love him in no time.


----------



## Jacklyn Weeks (Dec 23, 2007)

The little guy has certainly made himself at home. Things were going so much better this morning, though. (Norah even ran around with him for a while)Then BAM she went all gloomy. He is dying to play with Norah but she won't even look at him. Norah has been moping glumly all afternoon. It's starting to break my heart!


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

Super cute puppy. I'm sure Norah will fall in love with him also.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Dont worry- I promise that Nora will come around!! She thinks if maybe she sulks, that "Nick-no name" will go away. In time, she will realize that "boy it really is fun to have a "partner in crime""


----------



## California Star (Jul 31, 2007)

what a cutie!!!!!!!!!! Congratulations!


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Wow! I was going to say what Laurie said . . . almost verbatim. Wait just a little bit and you'll come back here saying you can't believe how much fun they're having together. It's a little like bringing a new baby into the family and the older one thinks at first it's just visiting, then waits patiently for it to go home.


----------



## Cosmosmom (Jan 12, 2007)

Yes - it is just a matter of time - maybe a day or two .. Every dog is different . Usually the curiousity just gets the best of them and they cannot resist .
It sounds like he is handling it well by just minding his own business and not pursuing her . the more he plays hard to get the better and do not try and force them on one another .. Mother nature knows best .. 
As to the name I like Nick & Norah as well .
Congratualtions that is one adorable puppy .. Enjoy them ..


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Little Nick is adorable! If that's what you end up naming him, I think that's a great name! 

I also wanted to let you know not to worry if it takes Norah more than just a couple of days to get used to him. I think Kristin mentioned that her oldest, Lito, was "mad" for about 3 weeks! But now he and Nico are the best of friends. So eventually Norah WILL get used to Nick and will be very happy to have a new play mate. So don't worry about it too much.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Oh he is a cutie!!! I love Nick and Norah.. But what about Norah and Jones? He is just precious and she will warm up in no time. Oh be still my aching, throbing puppyitis.


----------



## HavSerenity (Jan 27, 2008)

Oh he is soo Cute!! Best of luck with your new fur baby


Anjanette


----------



## SmittenHavaneseMommy (Feb 18, 2008)

Aw! cuttie pie! Like the others said, "this too shall pass". He's just getting used to you and the new digs  
I am not good with names, but maybe wait a few days and see what his attitude is, that may help you more on the name thing. I like cupid too! how cute!


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

So how is Nora doing with the new baby??


----------



## Jacklyn Weeks (Dec 23, 2007)

Thank you all for your comments and suggestions. I loved hearing all of your name ideas and while we're not 100% positive, we're leaning towards Nick still. I am slowly becoming more reassured of what you all are saying about Norah. She still basically ignores him but she is definitely a lot less scared of him. She even started playing with him a little last night and this morning. They chased each-other all over our living room when they thought we weren't watching. :behindsofa: It was very cute! I took a few pictures of them that I will post once I upload them to the computer. Thank you for all your reassurance, it makes me feel a lot less reckless!


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

I bet in no time you will actually see Nora "protect" him!! When she thinks some harm might come to him, or if he is sleeping and dreams & makes noise in his sleep, watch her, I bet she will come over to be sure he is ok!! It is really cute to watch the relationships develop - have fun with it!


----------



## HayCarambaMama (Dec 8, 2007)

Jaclyn, sounds like things are going perfect! Funny thing, when Duncan joined us, it was Bonnie who wanted desperately to play with him while he was reluctant of her! LOL. I tell you, now they are never apart -- never! I think it's a great idea to let them have time to themselves to figure it out -- do you have an ex pen for them to be in together? That worked great for us.


----------



## Jacklyn Weeks (Dec 23, 2007)

Laurie, what your talking about may have already begun! Nick got his first shot this morning and he was VERY sore after. He cried and whimpered all morning whenever he moved. He finally fell asleep and Norah would keep going over and "checking" on him when he would whimper. I was very sad seeing poor Nick like this but sooo happy seeing her going over to him without fear! 
Donna, we have a small area in the kitchen where we let them run around in during the day but at night, we sit in the living room with them and that's when they start to play. They zig-zag through the furniture and do RLH all over the place. It makes me ecstatic to see them play so well!

Here are some pictures from last night and this afternoon them.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Jacklyn, they are SOOO cute!! That Nora has quite a face!


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

What adorable little baby dolls! Looks like Norah could pass for my Tori's twin :baby::baby:


----------



## HayCarambaMama (Dec 8, 2007)

:biggrin1:Soooooooooooooo sweeeeeet!!


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

They are sooo cute! Nick looks like my Lulu.
xxoox
Carole


----------

